# First pics of our puppy :D



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

So, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post these, but this is our new puppy. We don't actually pick her up until next weekend - in these photos she's about 6 weeks old. She is the runt of the litter and far more golden-y than red.

She seems to have big paws for her size (she was soooo small), but then I am used to a Dalmatian's paws which are more delicate looking than a Vizsla's so maybe her paws are really not that big at all!










She's giving a little wink in this one


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

She is just adorable.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

So precious! Get ready for the fun to start. Take lots of pictures, they grow up so quickly.


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

little cutie!!!! enjoy the holidays with your new girl!!!!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

She is so adorable. Our puppy was more golden when we first saw her but her color changed as the weeks went on and she is now a deeper rust.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Adorable. V's are the cutest puppies in the world


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks guys! We adore her already  Only 6 days to go!!!

To Jill and Dan: Really? I thought that Vizslas maintained their colour from puppyhood! So maybe we will have a much redder dog next year then?


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We thought it was just our eyes because we were only seeing her once a week at the breeder's until we could bring her home at 16wks but even the breeder's husband said he saw it too. I am not sure if this is how it works or not since she is our first V and no one else we know has ever had one. Regardless, they are still the most adorable pups.


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

They are soooo adorable. This is our first V too and so we have no idea what to expect either. She's going to look a lot different after not having seen her for 2 weeks too - longer ears, lankier, etc.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey Clover! 

Hows the new pup??

We just got a new V as well...our first V too!! So like you, we didn't know exactly what to expect!

I bet she got a lot bigger over the last couple weeks! We've only had Holly since Dec18th and shes already grown so much! Its crazy!!!

The first week was a bit stressful (lack of sleep) but now we're in the swing of things!! Its great!! I'm loving every min of it! ;D


----------

